# Kuban Krasnodar - Mordovia



## getmonn (Jul 26, 2012)

Who wants to know the score pls , contact !

All will be ok like Anji - Kuban! viewtopic.php?f=53&t=7151

getmonn@gmail.com


----------



## getmonn (Jul 27, 2012)

Perfect 1-0 !!!!!

Поздравляем!


----------

